# Rutherford Co, NC - A006388 22 Yrs Old!



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

THEY THINK SHE'S 22 YEARS OLD!








[/img] 

Rutherford Co AS in NC


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Where is the petfinder link?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Dogsaver--just cut and paste the info like this:

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A...&where=type_DOG


I am a female, tan and black German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 22 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Sep 10, 2008.

This information is less than 1 hour old.
Back
For more information about this animal, call:
Rutherford County Animal Control at (828) 287-6025
Ask for information about animal ID number A006388


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Someone should call tomorrow and find out why they've written 22 years old. That would be a world record, wouldn't it?


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Probably a typo, probably 12.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Beautiful.









Wonder how she ended up here in this situation. She certainly looks well fed, ears look clean, coat's not bad...


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I just tried the link and they said it was no longer avaiable. To check animals availability.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Most likely owner reclaimed, but best to call the shelter


----------

